# Broken Classic - Low Hum, No Water :'(



## jsonfry (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello!

I bought a secondhand refurbished (new group head seal, new boiler seal, descaled, OPV adjusted to 10 bar and a Rancilio Silvia steam wand fitted) 2012 Classic in January, it's only had light use since then (few times a week).

Last week when I turned it on and tried to pull a shot instead of it making the normal pump noise and water coming through it, there was just a gentle hum and no water.

I opened the machine up (I know only a little about the inside of a classic - "there is a pump and a boiler and some electronics") and had a look at the pump, took the pump out, and had a brief look at the plastic tubes connecting to and from the pump to see if maybe it was blocked with something but couldn't find anything.

I then read about priming the pump (with the machine off opening up the steam valve, turning the machine on and immediately flipping the 'make me coffee' switch). After a few tries this did bring the machine back into life! But I then had to prime the pump each time I turned the coffee machine on to get it to work. And alas, this morning, that is no longer working









So I'm at a loss as to what to do, and I'd appreciate any suggestion / help!

(I'm also currently uncaffeinated)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jsonfry said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought a secondhand refurbished (new group head seal, new boiler seal, descaled, OPV adjusted to 10 bar and a Rancilio Silvia steam wand fitted) 2012 Classic in January, it's only had light use since then (few times a week).
> 
> ...


Interesting. Just out of curiosity, you don't empty the tank every time do you? If you do that, there will be air in the pump, meaning you will need to prime the circuit every time.

- Turn the machine on;

- Open the steam wand;

- Press the brew switch and the steam switch so water comes through the steam wand;

- fill in about 200ml of water;

- Turn off the steam switch;

- water will also come from the brew head;

- close the steam wand;

- turn brew switch off.

(This process is described in the manual btw, or something similar).

See if the the problem persists. If it does, air may be getting into the system (make sure your hoses are connected in and not damaged), or, failing that, it may be the pump.

Good luck.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jsonfry (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for you help

Sadly when opening the steam wand with the brew switch on, water no longer comes through (beyond a little tiny bit that stops after a few seconds) :/


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jsonfry said:


> Thanks for you help
> 
> Sadly when opening the steam wand with the brew switch on, water no longer comes through (beyond a little tiny bit that stops after a few seconds) :/


To start with, make sure the brew switch and the steam switch are both on (Hot water mode).

Does water come out then?


----------



## jsonfry (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello! Thanks for your assistance, very much appreciate it. I'd missed that your instructions also said steam switch! That doesn't seem to make a difference, only steam comes through with brew and steam switches on and steam wand open.

I don't empty the tank, but sometimes there is only a small amount of water left in it, leaving the shorter hose exposed to air.


----------



## jsonfry (Jan 17, 2017)

After trying a 'force prime' (sounds like a terrible Star Wars / Transformers crossover) and leaving the machine for a bit to settle I managed to get it to work, but we'll see if when I come to use it next time it has the same issue...

Perhaps my inadequate priming method (not engaging the steam switch and only pulling a small amount of water) was not quite emptying all the air out of the system.

I'm gonna give it another descale later today in case there is a bit of dislodged scale floating around inside sometimes blocking things.

Thanks for your help @pessutojr , and thanks for being gentle with my lack of reading your post fully


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The humming suggests you may have a solenoid ready to fail


----------



## jsonfry (Jan 17, 2017)

Reviving my old post as I've been away and busy for a few weeks. The machine worked a couple of times after this, but I don't think it was actually the priming that was the issue. I think it was just chance that it worked and then didn't.

I dismantled the pump fully and put it back together then tried to just get water to come out of the pump straight into a jug to isolate the issue and the pump now just hums quietly and nothing comes out.

I'll try fitting another pump in it.

Would you be able to expand on your point Mark? Or link to something that does?


----------



## 00bins (Aug 21, 2016)

I messed around for ages with my Classic (see here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33343-Intermittent-Classic-water-flow-problem)

In the end it was the pump, they're not expensive. If the pump sounds 'constipated' I'd try replacing it. It's easy

Rob


----------

